# Avengers 2: Age of Ultron - Avengers-Tower, Black Widows Kostüm und mehr



## Matthias Dammes (6. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers 2: Age of Ultron - Avengers-Tower, Black Widows Kostüm und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron - Avengers-Tower, Black Widows Kostüm und mehr


----------



## LSkywalker (6. November 2014)

Hoffentlich wird die dt. Synchro von Ultron noch überarbeitet. Da fehlt mir das Verrückte/Düstere. Im Original klingt es deutlich besser, mMn.


----------



## cell81469 (6. November 2014)

Am Coolsten ist die Formulierung, für die neue "Uniform" des Hulk


----------



## Turalyon (6. November 2014)

"Mit elektrischen Fähigkeiten, die Gegnern bei Berührung einen sogenannten "Widow's sting" verpassen, soll Natasha Romanoff besser mit ihren Kollegen mithalten können, die über Superkräfte verfügen."

Eigentlich haben ja nur 2 der 6 Avengers wirklich "Super"kräfte. Thor, weil er ja ein Gott ist, und Hulk. Iron Man ist Technologie, Captain America hat auch keine wirklichen Superkräfte und auch Hawkeye ist "nur" ein Bogenschütze mit verschiedenen Pfeilen.


----------

